# Best Glade in New England



## canobie#1 (Oct 9, 2014)

What's your favorite glades?

Mine are
Low Rider (Killington)
Summit Glades (Pico)
Triple Take (Ragged)
and The some of the unkown glades of Killington


----------



## MadMadWorld (Oct 9, 2014)

This


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 9, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> This



Where is that? Or is it your secret stash?

Timbuktu at Jay (and other unnamed glades)

I was always a fan of last tango at Sunday River too. Seems to be just the right steepness combined with tree spacing


----------



## dlague (Oct 9, 2014)

Timbuktu, Everglade, Casablanca, Dixieland, Vista Glade, Andre's Paradise


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## MadMadWorld (Oct 9, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Where is that? Or is it your secret stash?
> 
> Timbuktu at Jay (and other unnamed glades)
> 
> I was always a fan of last tango at Sunday River too. Seems to be just the right steepness combined with tree spacing



It's out past Paradise further down the Long Trail. Pictures don't do this area justice. That is one of the lesser technical lines in the area.

Timbuktu has always been a favorite of mine. One of the best late season glades out there.


----------



## slatham (Oct 9, 2014)

Wardrobe at Magic. There are actually others that are better but they are not on the trail map so I won't even name them.

Speaking of Magic, and glades, you have the chance to go make your own on Saturday. Volunteer day #2!


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 9, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> This




I've skied stuff like that in the area you're talking about.  Honestly, I only find trees that tight fun when there's a significant amount of fresh snow.  When it gets packed out, it just becomes annoying to try and scrub speed in such tight quarters.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 9, 2014)

I assume we're keeping this on map and not slackcountry?

So I'll go with: Beaver Pond Glades / Andre's Paradise (which is really one big glade area).


----------



## MadMadWorld (Oct 9, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> I've skied stuff like that in the area you're talking about.  Honestly, I only find trees that tight fun when there's a significant amount of fresh snow.  When it gets packed out, it just becomes annoying to try and scrub speed in such tight quarters.



It can yes. If you get far enough out though it can get interesting and opens up a little....mostly due to the large amounts of cliffs, ledges, and ice luges. But like you said without a decent base it can royally suck.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 9, 2014)

Kinsman for sheer vert. Bunny Direct is up there too.  Gunsight.


----------



## bobbutts (Oct 9, 2014)

Whichever one has fresh snow and a good pitch and not too tight.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Oct 9, 2014)

For all my Smuggs peeps


----------



## Edd (Oct 9, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> I was always a fan of last tango at Sunday River too. Seems to be just the right steepness combined with tree spacing



Very fun, even better since they expanded further down the hill.  The steepness/spacing is good for my nerves, not worrying about dying every second.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 9, 2014)

Casablanca Saddleback
Brackett Basin Sugarloaf
Timbuktu Jay
Mittersil cannon


----------



## Tin (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm sure most of favorites will be mentioned, but for intimidation purposes and steepness some of the Snowfield stuff off the top of Sugarloaf is an adrenaline rush just by seeing it because of the lack of trees, slope, and view down.

.


----------



## Tin (Oct 9, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> It can yes. If you get far enough out though it can get interesting and opens up a little....mostly due to the large amounts of cliffs, ledges, and ice luges. But like you said without a decent base it can royally suck.



You're taking me out there this year. Erika wants a better ledge than whats on Paradise too lol.


----------



## BeefyBoy50 (Oct 9, 2014)

Patsy's at Killington is fun... medium angle and it wasn't tracked out last time I was there (surprising considering it was presidents weekend). However, that's where I broke my ski.
Julio is also cool because it gets steeper throughout and I was surprised at how technical the bottom was. The conditions weren't amazing but it was fairly challenging and I enjoyed that.

I love glades and want to get to more New England areas this year so I can have more places to choose from on these threads.


----------



## Highway Star (Oct 9, 2014)

If there's tracks in the snow, it's not the best.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Oct 9, 2014)

Although this probably doesn't belong in the best glades thread, the Rosebrook area at Bretton Woods looks entertaining.  My family and I took a chairlift ride there a few weeks ago, and walked down through that area.  It's a shame that they don't have a chairlift over there so that you could lap that area (I'm not sure how well the t-bar allows you to access the ENTIRE area).  If the Rosebrook HSQ came down to where the glades spill out, I might go to BW time or two.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Edd (Oct 9, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> Although this probably doesn't belong in the best glades thread, the Rosebrook area at Bretton Woods looks entertaining. My family and I took a chairlift ride there a few weeks ago, and walked down through that area. It's a shame that they don't have a chairlift over there so that you could lap that area (I'm not sure how well the t-bar allows you to access the ENTIRE area). If the Rosebrook HSQ came down to where the glades spill out, I might go to BW time or two.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app



I agree.  Lapping that HSQ only allows a quick hit on the glades.  However, yes, Rosebrook is pretty entertaiing if you take the longer routes.  I'm a fan.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Oct 9, 2014)

Tin said:


> You're taking me out there this year. Erika wants a better ledge than whats on Paradise too lol.



Of course. Just have to wait for a good base and then I'm all in


----------



## MadMadWorld (Oct 9, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> Although this probably doesn't belong in the best glades thread, the Rosebrook area at Bretton Woods looks entertaining.  My family and I took a chairlift ride there a few weeks ago, and walked down through that area.  It's a shame that they don't have a chairlift over there so that you could lap that area (I'm not sure how well the t-bar allows you to access the ENTIRE area).  If the Rosebrook HSQ came down to where the glades spill out, I might go to BW time or two.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app



It's an interesting setup. I wonder if there is anything truly challenging in there.


----------



## Scruffy (Oct 9, 2014)

In bounds:

Goat woods Stowe
Starr woods Stowe
The Farther left of the top of Nose Dive at Stowe you can get into some steep trees.
MRG - anywhere off trail esp skiers left of Paradise. 
Sugar Bush Skiers left of Paradise .. keep going until you hit the cliffs 
The backside of Pico is nice
Magic - Anywhere off trial
Jay - Deliverance


----------



## Edd (Oct 9, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> It's an interesting setup. I wonder if there is anything truly challenging in there.



I'm guessing not on your level. It's BW, so steepness is at a minimum.


----------



## ss20 (Oct 9, 2014)

Stratton is underrated for woods.  I wouldn't call it the best in the East but some of their stuff ranks highest on my list.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Oct 9, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> It's an interesting setup. I wonder if there is anything truly challenging in there.



There were some fairly steep pitches visible from where we walked, but they don't look sustained for long.



Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Terry (Oct 9, 2014)

Casablanca at Saddleback for on the map glades.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Oct 9, 2014)

Edd said:


> I'm guessing not on your level. It's BW, so steepness is at a minimum.



I enjoy low angle glades that can develop some bumps in them. I'm guessing they get that sometimes.


----------



## 4aprice (Oct 9, 2014)

My favorite glade would have to be Hard Coin at Brighton UT.  Since I really like to ski Brighton when its storming I've hit some incredible snow in there.  The near side of Honeycomb at Solitude has some great tree shots too.  Back east I was raised on Doc Dempsey's at Smugglers but since there was some tree blight (That's what I'm told) the top lost a little of its character.  I agree with the op that Low Rider on Snowden is a really good time.  Really since tree skiing has become vogue a lot of places have some really fun glades and if the snow is good I enjoy them all.  Have the snow and its off into the woods I go.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong NJ


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 9, 2014)

bobbutts said:


> Whichever one has fresh snow and a good pitch and not too tight.



Bingo. 

Jay has lots of good glades. I'd also throw some of Burke's in there too. As to specifics Marshland was always pretty good.

Stowe has some great glades--Goat Woods comes to mind.

Sugarbush: meh. They always seemed too skied out.

Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## canobie#1 (Oct 9, 2014)

ss20 said:


> Stratton is underrated for woods.  I wouldn't call it the best in the East but some of their stuff ranks highest on my list.



AMEN!  Test Pilot is so good. 

I find Stratton to be way too under appreciated to the ski fans.  Sure the place gets a lot of people, but that place has some impressive trails.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 9, 2014)

Tin said:


> I'm sure most of favorites will be mentioned, but for intimidation purposes and steepness some of the Snowfield stuff off the top of Sugarloaf is an adrenaline rush just by seeing it because of the lack of trees, slope, and view down.



That doesnt look like a glade.  Lack of trees ≠ glade.



MadMadWorld said:


> I enjoy low angle glades that can develop some bumps in them.



Me too, it makes me feel like I'm better than I really am.



4aprice said:


> I was raised on Doc Dempsey's at Smugglers but since there was some tree blight (That's what I'm told) the top lost a little of its character.



I was told it was the storm.  That top section is the worst part of Doc's anyway though, so it doesn't really bother me, still a fun glade.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 9, 2014)

So many good glades at K. Some already mentioned but most not. I'd like to keep it that way.


----------



## Tin (Oct 10, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> That doesnt look like a glade.  Lack of trees ≠ glade.



 Stick to your tin foil hat wearing, name calling, Islamaphobic discussions. It fills in nicely.


----------



## Edd (Oct 10, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> I enjoy low angle glades that can develop some bumps in them. I'm guessing they get that sometimes.



Oh, without a doubt.  They have a crapload of glades so you could really call BW a fairly bump-loaded mountain.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 10, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> I'd also throw some of Burke's in there too. As to specifics Marshland was always pretty good.
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



I forgot I do love the glades at Burke - birches, Jungle, the shorter ones by lower power line that bring you back lower on the East Bowl trail. I also like some of the middle mountain stuff that bisect deer run.


----------



## WzGy44 (Oct 10, 2014)

On mountain there are a lot of good choices. Kinsman is fun before it inevitably gets tracked out. Off mountain there's a tour that involves a giant glade on the way down. It's by twin mountain. I'll give it up if anyone names it.


----------



## Scruffy (Oct 10, 2014)

We all seek the woods for fresh, but tracked out glades can be fun too, unless it's glaring icy bumps in there, then that's a dangerous combination - ice bumps with trees. But if the snow is edgeable, it can be fun and challenging to smoothly snake your way through tight trees. I'd rather do a tracked out glade than another groomed run.


----------



## HowieT2 (Oct 10, 2014)

Exterminator woods at mt ellen.


----------



## Newpylong (Oct 10, 2014)

I suck at trees, so I go with easier ones.

The Trials at Mount Snow. And past Paradise at Lincoln Peak.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 10, 2014)

Tin said:


> Stick to your tin foil hat wearing, name calling, Islamaphobic discussions. It fills in nicely.



I have no idea what you're talking about (though admittedly amused by the irony), but will note that that picture doesn't look like much of an actual glade either.


----------



## HowieT2 (Oct 10, 2014)

Newpylong said:


> I suck at trees, so I go with easier ones.
> 
> The Trials at Mount Snow. And past Paradise at Lincoln Peak.



you mean this?

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/tnHSlyrKQ98?list=UU6YNsO3ZIfhsWvyCO46wfTw" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tnHSlyrKQ98&list=UU6YNsO3ZIfhsWvyCO46wfTw


----------



## JDMRoma (Oct 10, 2014)

Edd said:


> Oh, without a doubt.  They have a crapload of glades so you could really call BW a fairly bump-loaded mountain.



Yes they have a crap load for sure, and they don't get tracked out quickly so you can get some decent runs untracked for a while.Most you would miss just skiing by.....Ive spent a few years there and can find most of them....fun but not seriously steep !


----------



## Newpylong (Oct 10, 2014)

HowieT2 said:


> you mean this?
> 
> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/tnHSlyrKQ98?list=UU6YNsO3ZIfhsWvyCO46wfTw" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tnHSlyrKQ98&list=UU6YNsO3ZIfhsWvyCO46wfTw



No past Paradise and below the Church, the wide open stuff.


----------



## Newpylong (Oct 10, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> I have no idea what you're talking about (though admittedly amused by the irony), but will note that that picture doesn't look like much of an actual glade either.



Actually that's what gladed trails (trails with trees in them) use to look like before glade became synonymous with trees.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 10, 2014)

Newpylong said:


> Actually *that's what gladed trails *(trails with trees in them) *use to look like *before glade became synonymous with trees.



 Sugarbush has some trails like that.   Kindof cool, but not what I think of as glades.  I consider glades to be trees with some snow, rather than snow with some trees.


----------



## Highway Star (Oct 10, 2014)

Lots of really tracked out stuff here guys...........hummmm.


----------



## Zand (Oct 10, 2014)

Tough to put these in any order, but here goes:

Almost all of them at Jay. I love Everglade when the snow is good... a bit technical up top with steeps and chutes, but then the lower half is absolutely terrific low-angle goodness. But Vertigo, Deliverance, Valhalla, Timbuktu, Kitz Woods...I could go on and on. Never was a huge fan of Beaver Pond, more because of the crowds and often skied off conditions more than anything.

I find Killington's glades to be very underrated. I found stuff like Anarchy, Centerpiece, Growler, and the Throne to be an absolute blast. With the different skier demographic at K compared to Jay, the snow tends to stay nicer longer in the Killington glades. 

Kinsman is terrific, although I don't understand why people always consider it so difficult. Maybe I've been lucky with the conditions, but to me it was an awesome medium-pitched and ultra long glade. I also love the stuff off the summit at Cannon. Cool feeling skiing through the pines after a storm...it's like a constant snow tunnel.

When the snow is good enough at Burke (rare), the entire mountain is great for woods both on and off map. Always had a soft spot for the Trials at Mt Snow...while the front face is a free for all, this area seems to get no skier volume and it's a pretty decent sized area. That and Challenger will quickly make you forget you're actually at Mt Snow. I also find the glades at Jackson Gore to be fun...low angle obviously, but nice and long.


----------



## canobie#1 (Oct 10, 2014)

I really like the ravine at Ragged Mountain.  

I too find Killington's glades incredibly underappreciated.  Some of my favorties there are Low Rider, Nowhere, Somewhere and Devil's Den


----------



## HowieT2 (Oct 10, 2014)

Newpylong said:


> No past Paradise and below the Church, the wide open stuff.



That is south of Church


----------



## MadMadWorld (Oct 10, 2014)

Tin said:


> Stick to your tin foil hat wearing, name calling, Islamaphobic discussions. It fills in nicely.



My boy is wicked smaht!


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 11, 2014)

Zand said:


> I find Killington's glades to be very underrated. I found stuff like Anarchy, Centerpiece, Growler, and the Throne to be an absolute blast. With the different skier demographic at K compared to Jay, the snow tends to stay nicer longer in the Killington glades.


Smart man.


----------



## Ski Till I Die (Oct 11, 2014)

Not a bad start, the Pico glades are awesome... and Lift Line (not on the trail map) at Pico is pretty rad. 

Im surprised MRG hasn't been mentioned yet.... the launch off the waterfall in Paradise is ridiculous. 

And just about all the trees at Hickory are worth the price of admission. 

As many times as I have skied Magic I have STILL never been on a day when the glades are worth a look... so disappointing.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Oct 11, 2014)

Ski Till I Die said:


> Not a bad start, the Pico glades are awesome... and Lift Line (not on the trail map) at Pico is pretty rad.
> 
> Im surprised MRG hasn't been mentioned yet.... the launch off the waterfall in Paradise is ridiculous.
> 
> ...



Sounds like someone who has never skied Paradise


----------



## Ski Till I Die (Oct 11, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Sounds like someone who has never skied Paradise



Fact. 

Not enough corduroy at Mad River for the caliber of my skiing. Plus, my mom told me IM not allowed to ride the chairlift alone yet.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Oct 11, 2014)

Ski Till I Die said:


> Fact.
> 
> Not enough corduroy at Mad River for the caliber of my skiing. Plus, my mom told me IM not allowed to ride the chairlift alone yet.



Quick lesson for you:  Tell your mom you are going to Stratton.  Then go to MRG instead.  

You are welcome.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edd (Oct 11, 2014)

Ski Till I Die said:


> Not enough corduroy at Mad River for the caliber of my skiing.



You should really make this sentence your signature. Hall of Fame, right there.


----------



## xwhaler (Oct 13, 2014)

Best glades I've skied in Maine are at Saddleback (Dark Wizard, Casablanca #3 and 4 are my favorites, Thrombosis) and Black Mtn of ME is doing a great job creating lower angle glades that flow awesome.


----------



## Bumpsis (Oct 13, 2014)

I like glades that are not too tight and manageable even when they get bumped up which usually happens very soon after traffic hits it.
I also like when glades have some substantial length to them, not just being a woodsy shortcut between two groomers.
Granted, I don't usually go out my way to seek out glades since most of them just end up being bump runs with trees, roots, etc but stuff that I consistently had a lot fun in was:

Brackett Basin (Sugarloaf) and the stuff above it (thank you Tin for the pics and yes, those are glades in my book as well)
Burke's glades ( don't remember the actual names, but it's way to the skiers' right on the mountain)
Gunstock has some decent stuff if you're lucky to hit it when it has enough fresh snow
Ragged's glades ( that whole ravine area to skier's left off the main lift)


----------



## SkiFanE (Oct 13, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> Best glades I've skied in Maine are at Saddleback (Dark Wizard, Casablanca #3 and 4 are my favorites, Thrombosis) and Black Mtn of ME is doing a great job creating lower angle glades that flow awesome.



<----- Look closely at my Avatar    First peeps down #4 with 18" of fresh...quite memorable!


----------



## catsup948 (Oct 14, 2014)

By region for me.  My experience in new hampshire is limited since 2004.

Maine- Casablanca 3 and 4, Dark Wizard @ Saddleback
Honorable mention All glades @  Black of Maine

Northern NH- Carter Notch Glades @ Black
Central NH- Not Too Shabby @ Ragged

N Vermont- Beaver Pond @ Jay

C VT- Anarchy @ Killington

S VT- Goniff @ Magic
Honorable Mention- Orion @ Bromley

Massachusetts- East Glades, Blizzard Island @ Berkshire East, many other secret spots and what not


----------



## rocojerry (Oct 14, 2014)

the best ones still out there, unknown, unnamed, untracked.  Even if I found it, I couldn't tell you how I got there.  And even if I did, it wouldn't be as good the second time.


----------



## catsup948 (Oct 14, 2014)

rocojerry said:


> the best ones still out there, unknown, unnamed, untracked.  Even if I found it, I couldn't tell you how I got there.  And even if I did, it wouldn't be as good the second time.



Yes!


----------



## jimk (Oct 15, 2014)

This is a great thread for us tourists from down south.  I've skied some of the places mentioned, but not sure since it's usually during a quick one-day visit where I've never been before.

Cloudsplitter Glades at Whiteface:

Paradise icefall at MRG:

Good snow between trails by Bubblecuffer at Sugarloaf:

Casablanca at Saddleback, not my picture, but too fun not to share:  

Not New England, but possibly prettiest glade I've skied: Castle Creek Trees, Sierra at Tahoe:


----------



## BeefyBoy50 (Oct 15, 2014)

Cloudsplitter is nice and gets reasonably steep in sections too, but i didn't mention it because i wasnt sure if NE meant northeast or new england


----------



## dlague (Oct 15, 2014)

Zand said:


> Tough to put these in any order, but here goes:
> 
> Almost all of them at Jay. I love Everglade when the snow is good... a bit technical up top with steeps and chutes, but then the lower half is absolutely terrific low-angle goodness. But Vertigo, Deliverance, Valhalla, Timbuktu, Kitz Woods...I could go on and on. Never was a huge fan of Beaver Pond, more because of the crowds and often skied off conditions more than anything.
> 
> ...



Good list!  +1

However, Highway Star has some secret stashes at K town that might be worth pursuing!  They were brought up in a different thread but they might be good to add here!


----------



## jimk (Oct 15, 2014)

BeefyBoy50 said:


> Cloudsplitter is nice and gets reasonably steep in sections too, but i didn't mention it because i wasnt sure if NE meant northeast or new england


Thank you to BeefyBoy from PA for providing a gentle lesson.   Learning that New York is not part of New England is essential for avoiding conflict with AZ'ers;-)

A few more nice glades I have known.

Exterminator Glades at Mt. Ellen


Catacomb Glade at Wildcat


Not New England, Skyline Glades at Blue Knob, PA


Not New England, but another in the prettiest category, Catherine’s off the Supreme lift at Alta, UT


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 15, 2014)

The Alta one does not look like a glade to me.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 15, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> The Alta one does not look like a glade to me.



It is a bunch of chutes really.


----------



## 4aprice (Oct 15, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> The Alta one does not look like a glade to me.



Catherine's is a great area but I don't know if I would consider it a glade.  There are spots with tree shots but its mostly pretty open.  Brighton is the place for trees in Utah.  Canyon's and DV too but Brighton's my #1 tree spot.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 15, 2014)

*Red Fox Glades, Smuggler's Notch*


----------



## Scruffy (Oct 15, 2014)

BeefyBoy50 said:


> Cloudsplitter is nice and gets reasonably steep in sections too, but i didn't mention it because i wasnt sure if NE meant northeast or new england



The title of this site and the forums clearly state North East, so, just like a state's speed limits, unless otherwise posted, NE shall always mean North East.


----------



## BeefyBoy50 (Oct 15, 2014)

jimk said:


> Thank you to BeefyBoy from PA for providing a gentle lesson.   Learning that New York is not part of New England is essential for avoiding conflict with AZ'ers;-)
> 
> A few more nice glades I have known.



haha  nice pictures too!
Especially those Blue Knob glades, they make me glad that some PA areas know how to glade. Elk Mountain certainly doesn't. Its a shame because those forests and runs have a huge amount of potential to be some of the most exciting terrain in PA.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 15, 2014)

BeefyBoy50 said:


> * Elk Mountain certainly doesn't. Its a shame because those forests and runs have a huge amount of potential to be some of the most exciting terrain in PA*.



I skied there for the first time last season.  From just one day there I realized that the best thing that could happen to that place from a skier's perspective is if the guy who owns it, sells it.  

Step into the 21st century and allow tree skiing, add some snow-making, and keep the place open when you have best conditions all season rather than closing once you've "provided your contractually allowed number of ski days" etc...


----------



## MadMadWorld (Oct 15, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> *Red Fox Glades, Smuggler's Notch*



That's your favorite? I like it too but it's not in my top 5 at Smuggs


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 15, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> *That's your favorite?* I like it too but it's not in my top 5 at Smuggs



No! It was meant to be a joke.  I figured only people who know Smuggs would get it, because it's barely much of a glade, really just a 100 yard go-between patch of woods meant to "test-the-waters" if you want to see what glades are like.  In that vein, that's my gf last year and I took the picture because it was her first ever glades experience.  She was scared. lol.  To be fair, there was several feet of snow on the ground.  We were only supposed to get 2 or 3 inches, and when we woke up there was already about a foot on top, and it basically didn't stop snowing the entire 3-day weekend.  That was on top of the fact they got a few feet in the week before.  The woods between Smuggs & Stowe were absolutely choked with snow (late March 2014).


----------



## MadMadWorld (Oct 15, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> No! It was meant to be a joke.  I figured only people who know Smuggs would get it, because it's barely much of a glade, really just a 100 yard go-between patch of woods meant to "test-the-waters" if you want to see what glades are like.  In that vein, that's my gf last year and I took the picture because it was her first ever glades experience.  She was scared. lol.  To be fair, there was several feet of snow on the ground.  We were only supposed to get 2 or 3 inches, and when we woke up there was already about a foot on top, and it basically didn't stop snowing the entire 3-day weekend.  That was on top of the fact they got a few feet in the week before.  The woods between Smuggs & Stowe were absolutely choked with snow (late March 2014).



Yea my wife doesn't ski trees much but she will do that one as well as Bermuda and stuff over there. She enjoys Doc's if we cut over from FIS.


----------



## BeefyBoy50 (Oct 16, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> I skied there for the first time last season.  From just one day there I realized that the best thing that could happen to that place from a skier's perspective is if the guy who owns it, sells it.
> 
> Step into the 21st century and allow tree skiing, add some snow-making, and keep the place open when you have best conditions all season rather than closing once you've "provided your contractually allowed number of ski days" etc...



Interestingly enough, some of the worst conditions I've ever skied in (nearly 50 degrees and raining in december) were at Elk and they kept a surprising amount of runs open, didn't close the mountain even though there were only like 20-30 of us. I was fairly impressed with that. Still, everything else I agree with.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 16, 2014)

Edd said:


> You should really make this sentence your signature. Hall of Fame, right there.



Maybe he needs all that cord because he skis Tuna speed....


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## St. Bear (Oct 16, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> I skied there for the first time last season.  From just one day there I realized that the best thing that could happen to that place from a skier's perspective is if the guy who owns it, sells it.
> 
> Step into the 21st century and *allow tree skiing*, add some snow-making, and keep the place open when you have best conditions all season rather than closing once you've "provided your contractually allowed number of ski days" etc...



Just looking at the perfectly spaced trees they've been planting next to the trails over the past decade or so is maddening.


----------



## 4aprice (Oct 16, 2014)

St. Bear said:


> Just looking at the perfectly spaced trees they've been planting next to the trails over the past decade or so is maddening.



Elk has been big in planting trees and has actually changed the path of several trails by doing so.  That is probably the biggest reason they do not allow skiing in the woods. (though there were tracks just off the right side of the west side lift last season).  I'm pretty leary of going in the woods anywhere south of Vermont (except at maybe Plattekill).  Lots of unwelcome surprises in those trees.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## St. Bear (Oct 16, 2014)

4aprice said:


> Elk has been big in planting trees and has actually changed the path of several trails by doing so.  That is probably the biggest reason they do not allow skiing in the woods. (though there were tracks just off the right side of the west side lift last season).  I'm pretty leary of going in the woods anywhere south of Vermont (except at maybe Plattekill).  Lots of unwelcome surprises in those trees.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



The only time I was there a couple years ago, I rode the lift with a couple of longtime passholders (30+ years).  They said that the top used to be almost clear cut, but it would get terribly wind scoured, and that's why they started planting the trees.

Because it's not an old growth forest, I'm willing to bet that there aren't a lot of surprises there.  I took one run, made sure I was alone, and weaved in and out of the trees.  Was real nice snow.


----------



## dlague (Oct 16, 2014)

This is becoming a great resource!  Now have to find that thread that talked about secret stashes and all will be good in the world - at least in my world!


----------



## dlague (Oct 16, 2014)

There might be a few nuggets in here

http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php/131819-Revealing-Secret-Stashes-Online-Why-YOU-are-an-IDIOT-for-doing-it?highlight=secret+stash


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 16, 2014)

I imagine the woods wouldn't commonly be in play at Elk Mountain due  to PA snow starvation, but they definitely could have been the day I  was there.  Sadly, there were lots of, _"If you ski the trees we will execute you"_ (or something like that) signs in place, and I was chicken.



St. Bear said:


> *I took one run, made sure I was alone, and weaved in and out of the trees.  Was real nice* snow.


----------



## gorgonzola (Oct 16, 2014)

worst threadjack ever


----------



## MadMadWorld (Oct 16, 2014)

WTF? This is thread is for New England. Not many geography majors eh?


----------



## Newpylong (Oct 16, 2014)

HowieT2 said:


> That is south of Church



Then yes.

I don't remember it being that tight.


----------



## BeefyBoy50 (Oct 16, 2014)

gorgonzola said:


> worst threadjack ever



just jealous we aren't talking about blue mountain


----------



## Not Sure (Oct 16, 2014)

Back country? Blue mountain LOL


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 17, 2014)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Back country? Blue mountain LOL



That's hysterical.  If they cut any more trees out of there they may as well call it a ski trail!


----------



## mriceyman (Oct 17, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> That's hysterical.  If they cut any more trees out of there they may as well call it a ski trail!



In pa theyre lucky to have that


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Savemeasammy (Oct 17, 2014)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Back country? Blue mountain LOL



This video should be renamed "poor skiing done in the woods between a few trails at Blue Mt".  That would be more accurate.



Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 17, 2014)

Why do I watch goPro POV videos? They always make me feel ill after about 45 seconds. Also why does everyone point their cameras at the ground? 

Looks like he is way back in his seat and steering with his hands.


----------



## JAM614 (Oct 17, 2014)

Thanks for the Black Mountain of Maine honorable mentions!  We're an all volunteer group working on our tenth glade (St. John Glade) and this one is going to be an interesting trail. We may not have the steepest and or most technical glades in NE but we do have some of the cleanest that ski well with minimal snowpack.
 Tons of terrain to develop on this mountain.  Black is a short drive from Sunday River east on RT 2 , gets nearly the same amount of snow, and a sure bet to be open on windy powder days.  $15 Fridays, $25 Saturdays and Sundays with 1150 lift served Vert. and more via hiking. http://www.skiblackmountain.org/


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 17, 2014)

mriceyman said:


> *In pa theyre lucky to have that*



I didn't know Blue Mountain did that.  I cant imagine it's open that often, though if they pound snowmaking in there I guess it could be given it's tiny and between trails. But there are so many tracks in there from the repeated traffic it looks like trenches have formed.  Not fun.



Savemeasammy said:


> *This video should be renamed "poor skiing done in the woods between a few trails at Blue Mt".  That would be more accurate.*



Pretty much.  But I'm guessing the important thing is their marketing team can say they have "glades" now.


----------



## mriceyman (Oct 17, 2014)

They do line a couple guns into that area. Ive skied that section with minimal natural snow anywhere else. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Tin (Oct 17, 2014)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Back country? Blue mountain LOL



After seeing some trail/trip reports there are more than a few people on here that refer to stuff like this "back country".


----------



## MadMadWorld (Oct 17, 2014)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Back country? Blue mountain LOL



Does anyone know if they're are any requirements for accessing their BC terrain? It's not worth the drive IMO if they require transceiver/probe/shovel. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Domeskier (Oct 17, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> This video should be renamed "poor skiing done in the woods between a few trails at Blue Mt".  That would be more accurate.



Did you watch long enough to see him straddle a tree around 1:24?


----------



## from_the_NEK (Oct 17, 2014)

Domeskier said:


> Did you watch long enough to see him straddle a tree around 1:24?


Damn it, now I had to start it up again and watch that part (I only watch the first 30 seconds the first time).


----------



## Savemeasammy (Oct 17, 2014)

Domeskier said:


> Did you watch long enough to see him straddle a tree around 1:24?



I saw the one where he straddled TWO trees...  Much less injury risk to ones' privates if you do it that way!





Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## MadMadWorld (Oct 17, 2014)

How many times did they almost run into each other. Night tree skiing is extreme. I used to this at Wachusett as a kid


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 17, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Does anyone know if they're are any requirements for accessing their BC terrain? *It's not worth the drive* IMO if they require transceiver/probe/shovel. Thanks for your help!



Apparently MMW's "out" for the great AZ meetup at Blue Mountain.



Domeskier said:


> *Did you watch long enough to see him straddle a tree around 1:24?*



Wait, what?  (put's on apres-work to do list)


----------



## C-Rex (Oct 17, 2014)

I know that Bracket Basin technically has named runs in it but I'd say the whole area is a favorite.  One of the few inbounds places in the east that doesn't get completely tracked out in a day.

Too many at Jay to pick a favorite.

I don't know the name of it but there's a low angle glade at Sunapee that I personally love.  It's the first glade I ever rode and I always have a lot of fun in it so it's on my list.

Outside of New England it's a whole different ball game.  Any place out west basically wipes the floor with us.  I haven't been to enough areas to really say, but the Fawn Ridge area at Kirkwood is fantastic, and most of the areas between trails at Northstar are a perfect blend of pitch, tree spacing and great snow.


----------



## Tin (Oct 17, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> How many times did they almost run into each other. Night tree skiing is extreme. I used to this at Wachusett as a kid



Crotched is so lit up at night it is possible. After Nemo we were in the woods until 2am, was amazing.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 17, 2014)

Tin said:


> Crotched is so lit up at night it is possible. After Nemo we were in the woods until 2am, was amazing.



Hence people in Francistown/ Bennington bitchin' about light pollution.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Oct 17, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> Hence people in Francistown/ Bennington bitchin' about light pollution.



I can see the glow from my house.  I don't bitch, though 


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## catsup948 (Oct 18, 2014)

JAM614 said:


> Thanks for the Black Mountain of Maine honorable mentions!  We're an all volunteer group working on our tenth glade (St. John Glade) and this one is going to be an interesting trail. We may not have the steepest and or most technical glades in NE but we do have some of the cleanest that ski well with minimal snowpack.
> Tons of terrain to develop on this mountain.  Black is a short drive from Sunday River east on RT 2 , gets nearly the same amount of snow, and a sure bet to be open on windy powder days.  $15 Fridays, $25 Saturdays and Sundays with 1150 lift served Vert. and more via hiking. http://www.skiblackmountain.org/
> View attachment 14044
> 
> View attachment 14045



Black Mountain of Maine rocks!  Some of the best low angle glades in New England.  They hold snow well and have an amazing flow.  I look forward to hopefully making it back up there before the summit this year.


----------



## Edd (Oct 18, 2014)

catsup948 said:


> Black Mountain of Maine rocks!  Some of the best low angle glades in New England.  They hold snow well and have an amazing flow.  I look forward to hopefully making it back up there before the summit this year.



I guess I need to try this place. I'm always driving up that direction anyway.


----------



## machski (Oct 18, 2014)

Chutzpah, Hollywood and Celestial at Sunday River.  And everything else that is off map.

Many of you will scuff at this (no good terrain, too little snow there.)  Yup, all true, stay away.


----------



## Edd (Oct 18, 2014)

Agreed on Celestial. Great, long glade.


----------



## machski (Oct 19, 2014)

Edd said:


> Agreed on Celestial. Great, long glade.



If you haven't been since it was lengthened top to bottom, try Chutzpah.  Fantastic now and Hollywood is also quite long.


----------



## prsboogie (Oct 19, 2014)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Back country? Blue mountain LOL



I thing one of the things i hate most about P O V stuff if the angles of the cameras.  Imo no one shoots out ahead of themselves enough. I want to see where your headed not the front of your boots!!! Just my .02


----------



## Mariovntr (Oct 20, 2014)

I am a big fan of the glades at Jay. This is mostly because of the quality of snow, deepness of it and general atmosphere of the resort. A few of my favorites include Timbuktu, Staircase Glades, Beaver Pond, Andres Paradise and Canyonland. The picture attached to this post was taken a top Canyonland.


----------



## Edd (Oct 20, 2014)

machski said:


> If you haven't been since it was lengthened top to bottom, try Chutzpah.  Fantastic now and Hollywood is also quite long.



Based on location, those both look to be challenging. I've never skied Chutzpah, and Hollywood is new to me.


----------

